# biceps not sore after workouts



## swordfish (Sep 6, 2003)

for some reason my biceps dont get sore after workouts. if i work my triceps however theyll be terribly sore,or  my chest, legs, traps, lats, and shoulders, but not biceps. not sure what is going on. i go to failure with dumbells with 3x6 and 4x8 bb curl. could it be maybe my muscles have adapted to this? what could be the problem?


----------



## NOTD (Sep 6, 2003)

You don't always have to be sore to get a good workout. If I recall correctly, the biceps are the fastest recuperating muscle in the body. You could try adding weight or doing a couple more sets or maybe try some different excersizes to hit them at a slightly different angle, such as preacher curls or prone curls.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by swordfish *_
> ...could it be maybe my muscles have adapted to this? what could be the problem?



you bet, try something new! 

but as swordfish said, being sore should not be the measure of a productive work-out.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 6, 2003)

I could train my biceps for an hr straight and they would be fine the next day, I fell ya. i always mix up my exercises, tempo, rep scheme and still they don't get very soar, tired but not soar. As long as you feel you hit them as hard as you could you should be on the right track.


----------



## Dreadlox (Sep 7, 2003)

The same goes it for me. Only once that I can remember; I was sore day after a bicep workout.  But that was after a 2 month rest.  Other than that I don't get sore.  My muscles do get alittle tight though day after.  They are still growing so I'm doing somthing right.


----------



## DuhFee (Sep 7, 2003)

I had this same problem recently. It seemed like my biceps were not getting much of a workout, and actually proportionally smaller than my triceps and shoulders. However I changed my routine and worked my biceps on saturday, now I can almost not bend my arms, lol. Try changing your routine some, your body has probably adapted to your current one.


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 7, 2003)

I recommend always changing up your bicep routine....

Straight Bar Curls with you elbow pinned to you sides no cheating will do the trick  .... slow it down, curl your wrists up as much as you can with the straight bar and rip it up. I find that this exercise is a staple exercise. I recommend it.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by SolidToTheCORE *_
> I recommend always changing up your bicep routine....
> 
> Straight Bar Curls with you elbow pinned to you sides no cheating will do the trick  .... slow it down, curl your wrists up as much as you can with the straight bar and rip it up. I find that this exercise is a staple exercise. I recommend it.




 I agree with all of what you said, it was Solid,ha ha. During your curl, if you keep your wrists out of the motion during the coccentric part of the motion by keeping them back the stress will be kept on the bis instead of being taken off by the help of the wrist. Good times though


----------



## Barlog (Sep 8, 2003)

why not incorporate shocking methods like supersets, drop-sets etc.

For me i always use shocking methods as the bicep are used alot of the time. As the bicep is a pulling muscle you tend to use them a lot of the time in the day i.e opening doors, jars, so when you come to do your workout i.e 3 sets of curls, 3 sets of seated incline curls then really they aren't gona get shocked enough due to you using them a lot of the time.

I had the same problem as you and the way to get those arms sore is the blast them with shocking methods like i said above.

For instance if your workout was 3 sets of standing dumbells curl and 3 sets of seated incline dumbell curls then why not add the two together in which you would be performing a superset.

E.g 1 set would be 10 reps of standing dumbell curl then as soon as you finished the set, straight away you perform the seated dumbell incline curl and do about 8  0r 10 reps, the weight for the incline won't be as much as the first exercise because your muscles are pre-fatigued so by doing the next exercise you will be shocking your muscles into growth which will be hitting several fibres in that muscle.

But you are right in going to failure which is good, but always change your routines each week as i find this with biceps that they recover very quickly and have a good memory, so by changing your routines weekly then hopefully those biceps should get sore.

I hope that helps and i hope i didn't go on too much.


----------



## NOTD (Sep 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by SolidToTheCORE *_
> 
> Straight Bar Curls with you elbow pinned to you sides no cheating will do the trick....



An arm blaster is good for this, if you don't know what that is, basically it's something you slip on that has flat areas to your left and right behind your hips that you can rest your elbows against to help minimize cheating.


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 8, 2003)

If I used a arm blaster for my straight bar curls. I would brake my fuqen ribs and I would rip my traps open with the strap.


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 8, 2003)

I think the blaster is great and all, i just don't use it every time as i want to be able to control myself on the negative.

I train the hell out of my biceps, they are never sore the next day, the only soreness i get from that workout is in the elbow, the muscles on the inside. I am not sure what they are called but they get real sore the next day.


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 8, 2003)

If you are training the hell out of your biceps and the only thing that is sore is your elbows. I would question your form. The soreness inside our elbows isn't from the muscles inside, as there are no muscles inside of your elbow. I would try to change your routine to a more elbow friendly biceps routine. I would recommend you drop the arm blaster, IMO, if you can't handle the weight in good form then you have no business using that weight. Try to take a different approach to your training. 

I would only do negatives on the biceps every once in a while. Preacher curls are off limits (unless you know how to do them right) Look at doing STANDING STR8 BAR CURLS this should be a staple exercise. (drop sets,super sets) whatever you want to do but if you want THE BIG GUNS you got to figure out how to hit the bi's without pain the elbows. I know to too many guys in the gym who are out of commission because of EGO bicep training 

One of my routines looks lilke this: (I change up everytime I train)

Standing STRB Barl Curl 4 x 8-10 (2 warmups total sets 6)
Standing DB Curl 4 x 8-10
Standing Hammer Curls 3 x 15-20
Machine Hammer Curls 3 x 15-20

Rest 60 between sets .... no more 

Now go to work


----------



## moon (Sep 9, 2003)

To SolidToTheCore,
                             You mean totally 4+4+3+3 sets!!! in a single workout??
                             I won't be able to work any other part after this multiple sets.


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 9, 2003)

that is the point.


----------

